# Mack Snow x Electric Tangerine Cross Hypo Het Diablo Blanco



## DragonsDungeon (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi guys,

Just switched over to this forum.

Has anyone crossed Mack snow with a Tangerine Hypo Het Tremper Albino

or

a Mack Snow with an Electric Tangerines Cross Hypo (66% Het for Diablo Blanco)

there is a chance somewhere for abyssian electric tangerine crosses? but what are the other possibilities...and further down the line.

Could I produce Electric Tangerine Diablo Blancos?


----------



## DragonsDungeon (Aug 30, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## DragonsDungeon (Aug 30, 2017)

please help


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

This is just a suggestion but if you have facebook have you considered contacting breeders on one of the many leopard gecko breeders facebook pages? Im sure you will get an answer to your questions.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Here are a couple of web pages that may be useful.
Leopard Gecko Wiki
GeckoForums.net (There is a genetics forum there.)

Leopardgeckowiki has a list of most of the morphs with a bit about the breeding. Geckoforums has a morphs and genetics forum where you are fairly likely to get answers.

I am not a gecko breeder so cannot say if someone has done a given mating. But I know a bit about genetics. You can start with any morph and make any morph. The road to what you want to make could be long, winding and bumpy or short and smooth. Starting with a Mack snow and ending with diablo blanco is more toward the winding and bumpy end of the spectrum, IMO. Good luck.


----------



## DragonsDungeon (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for help all, i am an avid keeper of leos but only starting researching breeding so I am ready to begin next season....I put a bit of research in and answered my own question...multiple possible hets...so im doing research on basic leo genetics and gathering info for next season


----------

